# handline rig, bibbed lures OK?



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

How do ya'll like my handline rig? The 'drag', such as it is, is controlled by the tension in the bunjy cord holding it down. I made it from bits and pieces from the ship chandler, cost about five bucks, and did not require any hull modifications.
Does anyone know if bibbed lures can used with handlines when trolling?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

that's really great.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

heya Peter M,

Well thought out seyt up mate.

Only thing, with trolling a HB round on a handline. do't go too heavy with the line, or if you go heavy, use a big lure.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Good-oh. Thanks for the replies. I've got some biggish RMG scorpions somewhere that I will try soon. I do like metal wobbler-style lures but they don't always troll deep enough for some species I reckon.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Also make sure you smooth the edges of the spool. 
I found this out the hard way some years ago when a larger than expected fish took a bait and had to be let run. With the caster turning in my hand at reasonable spped, the little tiny dags left some rather painfull cuts.

Rob.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Good idea there. I used a system almost the same but the stick was straight up and down through the spool and my thigh acted as the drag before I could grab the spool. The danger of course was the reel could be ripped off.
What size line are you using ? I had 60 and 90lb and using a variety of metals, poppers , skirts, and large HBs and they all worked on their day. I can see finesse handline fishing with super light line and lures a possible trend of the future?
I might try it again in the morning when I go for a comp fish. :wink:
I,m an Alvey fanatic as well :shock:  8)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah I was lucky :wink: 
The worst was when the 90lb got stuck around a ****** head in a rip tide and I had no knife. Ended up losing the lot :lol: Ah Ive learnt a lot since then


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Breambo
I don't carry a knife either, but a little line clipper attached to my PFD. I think my handline has about 20kg on it, nice and thick, easy to handle and doesn't tangle. Also very little line memory from being on such a large spool. I have some flourocarbon trace of appropriate thickness for the last metre or so to the lure.
I like the finesse handline idea. I don't think it will ever get off the ground though, because Shimano, Diawa etc will never be able to fool people into buying a thousand dollar _hand_line. How can anything with less then 57 ball bearings possibly catch fish?
Aren't Alveys the ducks guts?
Peter


----------

